#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός Προστίμων Ν.4495/2017 (με εκτυπώσεις)

## andr1941

Το λογισμικό υπολογισμού προστίμων του Ν.4495/2017 σε *νέα έκδοση (2.05p)*με δυνατότητα εκτυπώσεων των αποτελεσμάτων και των φύλλων καταγραφής.Επίσης υπάρχει η δυνατότητα εξαγωγής του αρχείου αποτελεσμάτων σε word,excel,pdf κτλ.

 Κατεβάστε το εδώ:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/jqomfke5dyfxlq2/VBPROST4495ver205ps.zip?dl=0


Συμβολικό κόστος= 10 ευρώ (για την υλοποίηση-ανάπτυξη του κώδικα)
 Όποιος συνάδελφος ενδιαφέρεται ας μου στείλει προσωπικό μύνημα στο inbox.

----------


## andr1941

Λογισμικό Προστίμων Αυθαιρέτων Ν.4495/2017*-v.2.32*
 --------------------------------------------------------------------
Μεταφορά δηλώσεων Ν.4178/2013 στον Ν.4495/2017
 ********************************************************************
 Στην νέα έκδοση με ένα κλικ και με την εισαγωγή των δεδομένων μόνο μια  φορά γίνεται αυτόματα η σύγκριση και ο οικονομικός έλεγχος για το εάν  είναι συμφέρουσα η μεταφορά δηλώσεων Ν.4178/13 στον Ν.4495/17.
 Επίσης υπάρχει η δυνατότητα δημιουργίας-εκτύπωσης-εξαγωγής σε αρχείο  pdf του αναλυτικού προυπολογισμού του Ν.4495/17 με αυτόματο προσδιορισμό  των πολεοδομικών παραβάσεων.
 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Κατεβάζετε την νέα έκδοση εδώ:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/56x6xwnpxowpucc/VBPROST4495ver232.zip?dl=0

Κόστος =15 ευρώ.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Επικοινωνία με μυνήματα στο inbox

----------


## andr1941

*v.2.39 Με αναλυτική εκτύπωση των φύλλων καταγραφής.
*Στην νέα(2.39) έκδοση υπάρχει η δυνατότητα για κάθε φύλλο καταγραφής η  αναλυτική του παρουσίαση(όπως παρουσιάζεται και στην πλατφόρμα τουΤΕΕ)  με επιλογές για εκτύπωση,αποθήκευση αλλά και εξαγωγή σε αρχείο  pdf,jpeg,word,excel κτλ. Κατεβάζετε την νέα έκδοση εδώ:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tuqnprapmq...er239.zip?dl=0
Κόστος = 15 ευρώ.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Επικοινωνία με μυνήματα(inbox).

----------


## andr1941

Στην νέα έκδοση του προγράμματος προστέθηκε η δυνατότητα της  παραγωγής&εκτύπωσης της δήλωσης αναθέσεως(του ιδιοκτήτη) του  Ν.4495/2017.
 Επίσης προστέθηκε ο υπολογισμός του ποσοστού  ανταπόδωσης υπέρ ΤΕΕ το οποίο σύμφωνα με την ΚΥΑ 27454/2631/14-11-2017  του ΥΠΕΝ/ΔΑΟΚΑ είναι διαφορετικό σε περιπτώσεις αιτήματος τροποποίησης οριστικών ή περατωμένων δηλώσεων(σε σχέση με τις νέες δηλώσεις) του Ν.4495/2017.
 Το λογισμικό σε περίπτωση οικονομικού ελέγχου μεταφοράς δήλωσης  Ν.4178/2013 στον Ν.4495/2017 αυτόματα υπολογίζει και το ποσοστό  ανταπόδωσης υπερ ΤΕΕ σύμφωνα με τον Ν.4178/2013 και εξάγει το αποτέλεσμα  της σύγκρισης.
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
 Κατεβάζετε την νέα έκδοση εδώ:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/cjam78icntbcg5w/VBPROST4495ver243.zip?dl=0

Κόστος = 15 ευρώ.

Επικοινωνία με προσωπικά μηνύματα.

----------

